# GDM nao fecha correctamente

## newbie_gentoo

Olá pessoal.

Meti o meu gentoo a bootar com o Gnome, configurando o /etc/rc.conf com XSESSION="gnome" e DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm". Posteriormente fiz rc-update add xpm default, para que o gentoo arrancasse com o gdm.

No entanto, quando eu faço shutdown e apareço naquele ecrã que diz os [ok] , ele dá erro a fechar o GDM... [!!] . No entanto o shutdown procede correctamente, e não tenho qualquer problema quando reinicio o gentoo. No entanto gostaria de saber o que se passava. Alguém tem uma ideia?

Obrigado

----------

## codemaker

Isso também me acontece. Eu suponho que seja porque quando fazes shutdown no gdm, o gdm é terminado (termina-se a ele próprio).

Depois, durante o shutdown e consequente descida nos run levels, o sistema tenta fechar todos os serviços que tinha activos. Como o gdm (ou xdm) está marcado como um serviço activo, o sistema tenta encerra-lo. Como já está encerrado, dá erro! 

Não acho que seja um problema  :Wink: 

----------

## newbie_gentoo

Obrigado pela resposta. Faz todo o sentido. 

No entanto vou tentar encontrar forma de tirar aquela mensagem de erro... quero mostrar isto daqui a alguns dias aos meus colegas Debian-lovers e deixá-los de boca aberta com o meu Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Você pode tentar editar os scripts de boot (que são também os de reboot e halt). Acho que vai estar em /etc/init.d/gdm ou coisa assim. Retire a tentativa de fechar o GDM.

----------

## newbie_gentoo

Boas.

Linux scripting ainda não é o meu forte, hehhe. Cá está o script de fecho do xdm:

stop() {

        local retval=0

        local curvt="$(fgconsole)"

        local myexe="$(get_options "service")"

        local myservice="${myexe##*/}"

        ebegin "Stopping ${myservice}"

        rm -f ${svcdir}/options/xdm/service

        if [ "$(ps -A | grep -e "${myservice}")" ]

        then

                start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet \

                        --exe ${myexe} &>/dev/null

                retval=$?

        else

                retval=1

        fi

        #switch back to original vt

        chvt "${curvt}" &>/dev/null

        eend ${retval} "Error stopping ${myservice}."

        return ${retval}

}

Que propôem que eu faça para impedir que apareça a mensagem de erro? Comentar a função STOP toda?

----------

## codemaker

 *newbie_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Que propôem que eu faça para impedir que apareça a mensagem de erro? Comentar a função STOP toda?

 

Eu sugeria que deixasses a funcionalidade de stop. Algum dia podes precisar de fazer stop. Tiravas era a parte que diz que deu erro. 

Talvez assim chegue:

```

stop() {

local retval=0

local curvt="$(fgconsole)"

local myexe="$(get_options "service")"

local myservice="${myexe##*/}"

ebegin "Stopping ${myservice}"

rm -f ${svcdir}/options/xdm/service

if [ "$(ps -A | grep -e "${myservice}")" ]

then

start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet \

--exe ${myexe} &>/dev/null

retval=$?

else

retval=1

fi

#switch back to original vt

chvt "${curvt}" &>/dev/null

#eend ${retval} "Error stopping ${myservice}."

return ${retval}

}

```

----------

## newbie_gentoo

Já está a rolar! Muito obrigado

----------

## klap

Quando eu dou um GDM ele starta tudo bunitin, mas o splash do gdm fica ateh que clique em cima dele.

Porque acontece isso ?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *klap wrote:*   

> Quando eu dou um GDM ele starta tudo bunitin, mas o splash do gdm fica ateh que clique em cima dele.
> 
> Porque acontece isso ?

 

Você diz o splash do Gnome carregando? Eu tinha esse erro também, ele fica assim até que você clique nele ou até que tudo termine de carregar. Se ele não desapareceu, deve existir algum erro na inicialização do Gnome. Esse erro pode ser a falta do xscreensaver, por exemplo, ou de um applet do painel que esteja configurado mas não instalado.

----------

## klap

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *klap wrote:*   Quando eu dou um GDM ele starta tudo bunitin, mas o splash do gdm fica ateh que clique em cima dele.
> 
> Porque acontece isso ? 
> 
> Você diz o splash do Gnome carregando? Eu tinha esse erro também, ele fica assim até que você clique nele ou até que tudo termine de carregar. Se ele não desapareceu, deve existir algum erro na inicialização do Gnome. Esse erro pode ser a falta do xscreensaver, por exemplo, ou de um applet do painel que esteja configurado mas não instalado.

 

eh isso mesmo!

mas isso vai pra algum log?

o meu gdm nao ta no diretorio /etc/init.d/  logo eu nao posso colocar ele pra executar quando a maquina eh ligada

o que fazer ?

de boa 

o suse me deixou burro :/

tnx

----------

## Kobal

Eu tava quebrando a cabeça procurando o gdm la no /etc/init.d/

Fiz isso funcionou :

 *Quote:*   

>  Meti o meu gentoo a bootar com o Gnome, configurando o /etc/rc.conf com XSESSION="gnome" e DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm". Posteriormente fiz rc-update add xpm default, para que o gentoo arrancasse com o gdm. 

 

No lugar de xpm poe xdm.

----------

## klap

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Eu tava quebrando a cabeça procurando o gdm la no /etc/init.d/
> 
> Fiz isso funcionou :
> 
>  *Quote:*    Meti o meu gentoo a bootar com o Gnome, configurando o /etc/rc.conf com XSESSION="gnome" e DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm". Posteriormente fiz rc-update add xpm default, para que o gentoo arrancasse com o gdm.  
> ...

 

E foi lindo  :Razz: 

Tnx

----------

